# What is the best lubricant? [poll]



## ThomasJE (Mar 5, 2012)

What do you think is the best lubricant out there? Vote in the poll and/or post. If I've missed one, just post and I'll ask a mod to add it to the poll. I've left out Vaseline/Petroleum Jelly for obvious reasons.

Base your answer on:

Cost
Avalibility
How long it lasts
After effects

(I know about threads vaguely simular to this, but they don't have a poll.)


----------



## Godmil (Mar 5, 2012)

I keep coming back to Maru Lube, it's cheap, and super easy to put in... unlike other lubes I never take a pieces out, I just pop a couple of drops in the U layer center piece corner gaps. I'll do that maybe once a week or so and never pay much attention to it. Easy and convenient.
I do still like Lubix in the core and on the screws though.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Mar 5, 2012)

I have only tired diff oil and spray silicone but I have only had to lube once in 3 months with the diff oil and do well over 40 solves a day.


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2012)

Lubix, it is as expensive as hell but last a lifetime and is super fast. 

Next would be shock oil because it is cheap. It is not as fast and it wares out fast.

Maru lube is after that because it is super fast but does not last any time.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive only use Lubix so thats my answer.
Cost- Expensive for the little amount of lube that it brings.
Availablity- I have no idea. Seems like its always available.
Long it lasts- I lube my cube, maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks and I use very little. Ive had it since October(?) and still using it.
After effects- Gumy. So gumy. But once that goes away, its perfect.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm using Traxxas (I _think_ it's the 50k one, but I'm not really sure) right now, and I love it. I feel like the bottle will last forever, plus it was really cheap. I think that I paid about 10$ overall (including shipping), and some silicone spray like Jig-a-loo was like 8$ at Canadian Tire...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just use lubix. Before that I used Griffon Silicon Spray which kind of sucked. Had to relube like every day.
Tried maru lube in my 4x4x4, but it didn't seem to do much. I might have used too little though.


----------



## jrb (Mar 5, 2012)

Lubix. As emolover said, Lubix is quite expensive but lasts forever and just feels awesome overall.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 5, 2012)

D39, silicon spray.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 5, 2012)

D39 / Maru


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 5, 2012)

I assume you mean for your cubes. then diff oil 50k has to be the best under your criteria. my personal favorite is still CRC


----------



## cubernya (Mar 5, 2012)

I use 100wt (traxxas), which is runny but very good, with 30k in the core.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 5, 2012)

I put traxxas 50k in the core and then I put maru on the pieces.


----------



## ernie722 (Mar 6, 2012)

ive been using lubix for bout a week now and it made my zhanchi amazing...and others.....crc i would also recommend becuz it is much cheaper than lubix...maru lube easy to apply but wears to fast


----------



## TheSixSquares (Mar 6, 2012)

Defiantly Traxxas! even though its only available on speedcubeshop.com, its the same thing as lubix buy soooooooooo cheap, 7.99 for 30k!!!!!


----------



## coldplay (Mar 6, 2012)

Personally I find a combination of Traxxas 50K and CRC Food Grade Silicone spray work best. I only use Traxxas for my 3×3×3s, and that too just a little in the core. But it makes a huge difference. Then I lube the pieces with the CRC. What I usually do is remove three pieces and spray all three, then work the lube in. It's a bit sticky at first, but then it becomes amazing. I've tried the "quick method" – removing 1 piece, spraying inside and working it in, but it just didn't get enough lubricant on all the pieces. One face would turn a lot easier than another. 

My 4×4×4, 5×5×5, and 2×2×2, all are lubed with CRC Food Grade. Please note, I use CRC *Food Grade Silicone!* I've tried CRC Heavy Duty and had nothing but trouble. It ruined my AV.

As for Lubix, I can't really judge because I don't own any. I did try out a friend's GuHong and it felt pretty good, to be honest. Maybe not as good as my lubrication method, but still, it felt epic.


----------



## convinsa (Mar 6, 2012)

silicube rush


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 6, 2012)

convinsa said:


> silicube rush


 
i just received it in the mail, whats a good way to apply it?


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 6, 2012)

ok, i just lubricated it using the method that cyoubx uses in his silicube review, and this is amazing. silicube needs to be added to this list.


----------



## izovire (Mar 6, 2012)

Hard to choose when half of them are actually the same material  

Izo Lube will be back soon... I won't spill the details here.


----------



## RubikMouse (Mar 6, 2012)

I use some local low brand silicon lubricate spray. Only costs me two bucks and I don't even have to lube so often (one a week or longer depending how much I solve)

So it works for me


----------



## aronpm (Mar 6, 2012)

izovire said:


> Hard to choose when half of them are actually the same material


This.

Also, the poll results aren't even going to be anywhere close to valid when most people haven't even tried more than Lubix (*cough pandacuber cough*)


----------



## Eazoon (Mar 30, 2012)

add silicube rush and control. rush is my favorite.


----------



## Alex97 (Mar 30, 2012)

I love GLEITSPRAY.


----------



## Arkwell (Apr 1, 2012)

*The competition is between Lubix & Silicube*

To me, depending on how slippery you want your cube(For me, more slippery = better)the competition is between Lubix & Silicube. I started out with Traxxas 50wt(fast but slightly gummy), then tried Traxxas 30wt(Fast but thin), then tried CRC(Ok but thin) & Jigaloo(almost the same as CRC). Then I tried combining 50wt & 30wt Traxxas in different combinations with varied results since someone said that Lubix was about 35 to 45wt which was pretty good. I finally broke down and bought some Lubix thinking there wasn't going to be that much of a difference but there is, I didn't want to like Lubix but it's better(Viscosity without the 'gummy' unless you overlube) So far the only competition to Lubix is Silicube(Rush), I lubed a couple of Guhong V2's with Lubix & Silicube and when I mixed them up I couldn't tell which one was lubed with Lubix or Silicube. I would love to know what special 'ingredients' are in Silicube & Lubix since I thought all silicones were the same.
P.S. When I say 'thin' I mean 'slippery' yet you feel plastic on plastic(Lubix & Sili feel like you're floating on lube.)


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

I like Z-Lube, the cube is instantly fast and is never gummy.


----------



## Arkwell (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I like Z-Lube, the cube is instantly fast and is never gummy.


 

Let me know how Z-Lube compares to Lubix & Silicube, I'm always looking for super-slippery!


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Arkwell said:


> Let me know how Z-Lube compares to Lubix & Silicube, I'm always looking for super-slippery!


 
Well, I not sure how to compare it. The Lubix gives the cube a more gummy, slow feel. But the Z-Lube gives it a very smooth feel. Like nothing at all is holding it back. That's all I have to say.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 1, 2012)

Arkwell said:


> Let me know how Z-Lube compares to Lubix & Silicube, I'm always looking for super-slippery!


 
What is Silicube?


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> What is Silicube?


 
New lube, it's the same as Lubix. E3CubeStore has it.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 2, 2012)

Actually it different viscosities but same base chemical properties as Lubix and Traxxas RC lube.


----------



## Uberzj (Apr 2, 2012)

I personally use 100k wt differential lube. To me it is not as gummy as Lubix.


----------



## gagou9 (Apr 2, 2012)

In Indonesia, they use hair vitamin Ellips. and it is CRAZY good !!!
i bought there 50 'bags', and it might last a year, and costs 2 dollars. and it's very very good


----------



## Iggy (Apr 2, 2012)

Lubix.


----------



## Arkwell (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Well, I not sure how to compare it. The Lubix gives the cube a more gummy, slow feel. But the Z-Lube gives it a very smooth feel. Like nothing at all is holding it back. That's all I have to say.


 

Luckily I haven't had the gummy experience with Lubix(Maybe the cube was overlubed?) yet but I will try Z-Lube soon.


----------



## costello (Apr 2, 2012)

I've only used the Rubik's brand that came with the Do It Yourself 3x3x3 kit. It works great with the cube, but I did try that lube with my Rubik's 4x4x4 and it made the cube worse.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Arkwell said:


> Luckily I haven't had the gummy experience with Lubix(Maybe the cube was overlubed?) yet but I will try Z-Lube soon.


 
I'm not saying super gummy, but it gives it that slowerish feel. Don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## Arkwell (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I'm not saying super gummy, but it gives it that slowerish feel. Don't know how else to explain it.



Saw a review on YT, It kind of seems like Maru, don't know if you've tried Maru but how does it compare to that?


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 5, 2012)

Arkwell said:


> Saw a review on YT, It kind of seems like Maru, don't know if you've tried Maru but how does it compare to that?



Sort of the same but better.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 5, 2012)

Lubix is nice but has anyone tried "Natural lube" i dont know what else to call it, how would it work, any predictions from the smart people on this forum


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> Lubix is nice but has anyone tried "Natural lube" i dont know what else to call it, how would it work, any predictions from the smart people on this forum



Cube dust?


----------



## Godmil (Apr 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Cube dust?


 Lets hope beyond hope that that's what he was meaning.


----------



## Borislav (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm using a silicon lubricant for RC cars differentials. It's perfect for puzzles. 60K for cores, springs and screws and 30K for cubes. With it my puzzles are insanely fast.


----------



## apoplectic (Apr 7, 2012)

I use CRC silicone lube. Its cheap, and easily available. Also if you spray a thin layer over your cubies and let it dry before reassymbling it, it lasts quite a while.


----------



## YouCube4x4 (Apr 7, 2012)

DEFINITELY LUBIX!


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 14, 2012)

Polish. Lots in my bathroom cupboard, Cheap, Can sometimes slow cube down. After effect: Your cube smells nice.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 14, 2012)

A mixture of lubix and traxxas 50k is awesome!


----------



## applemobile (Oct 14, 2012)

Z-lube makes my cubes feel like they are made of wood.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 14, 2012)

vaseline, fantastic lube: Helped my stickers peel and curl up to dust, what better feeling does your fingers want?

And damn, it made my core explode, now I can finally go out and get a better cube!


----------



## tengurocks (Oct 17, 2012)

thecubicles lube is good to


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 17, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I'm not saying super gummy, but it gives it that slowerish feel. Don't know how else to explain it.


not to be noobish, but what does "gummy" mean? can you describe it please?


----------



## greenblob1818 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dammit. I use a mixture of 30K and 50K Traxxas with Maru and Z-Lube mixed in after the 30 and 50 are mixed and in the cube. Which one do I vote for?


----------



## elrog (Apr 5, 2013)

Best lubicant - None

Cost - Nothing

Avaliability - Always

Lifetime - Until your Rubiks cube degrades into plastic dust over centuries

Effects - Absolutely nothing!

LOL. This was a joke that it is the best, but I don't use lube because I don't want to pay for it. I've tried it before, and I'd rather save my money because I'm not big on speed.

In responce to the above, you should add hybrid lube as an option.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lubix definitely, next comes Maru, but it lasts about one cubing session...


----------



## Florian (Apr 14, 2013)

Base Lube: REELY Differential Oil 10k, 30k and 50k. (A mix of them)
Performance Lube: Z-Lube


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 3, 2013)

wd40-vaseline combo. imagine a range rover driving over slimy planks of wood. its dreamy.
jokes aside, i use puzl lube with maru mixed together. its good
but when i was a noob and i first got my zhanchi i put a slimy but medium viscosity hair gel (from when i was cool) in like you would vaseline, it was very fast and smooth and i atually prefer it, i lost the cube in a horrible accident and havent tried it since.


----------



## Cubit (Nov 7, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> not to be noobish, but what does "gummy" mean? can you describe it please?


What exactly does gummy mean?


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

I use team associated shock lube. It's another RC car company. I have it left over from when I was upgrading the shocks on my nitro RC car.


----------



## larosh12 (Nov 7, 2013)

I use "PERFECTS GUN OIL " . It makes my Zhanchi a little bit gummy that I love for OH solving.


----------



## windhero (Nov 7, 2013)

Cubit said:


> What exactly does gummy mean?



Slow, sluggish, sticky, soft, smooth, controllable. A combo of those qualities means gummy in my book atleast when talking about lubes and speedsolving.

As for what lube is the best diff oil rules all. Maru and Z-lubes are made from diff oil and lubix is diff oil.

As a product diff oil/shock oil is the best in terms of cost/availability/speed/anything else for that matter. There is no single best viscosity to use and infact the best result for each order of cubes comes from testing different mixtures of different viscosities of diff oil.


----------



## LostGent (Nov 7, 2013)

I voted Lubix, it's very expensive but it works a treat. 

I think Calvin's lube is decent enough too.


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 7, 2013)

lubix is great but over priced but, I recommend weight 4 silicon from the cubicle it is just as good as lubix or you can mix weight 1 50k and 30k also the cubicle weight 4 is way cheaper then lubix. weight 4 is 5$ for 10cc, while lubix is 20$ for 10cc. Don't buy lubix it is overpriced just go with cubicle weight for or traxxas. You can buy weight for cubicle lube here http://thecubicle.us/assorted-regular-silicone-lube-p-61.html


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> lubix is great but over priced but, I recommend weight 4 silicon from the cubicle it is just as good as lubix or you can mix weight 1 50k and 30k also the cubicle weight 4 is way cheaper then lubix. weight 4 is 5$ for 10cc, while lubix is 20$ for 10cc. Don't buy lubix it is overpriced just go with cubicle weight for or traxxas. You can buy weight for cubicle lube here http://thecubicle.us/assorted-regular-silicone-lube-p-61.html



this.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 7, 2013)

CubeSurfer said:


> I use team associated shock lube. It's another RC car company. I have it left over from when I was upgrading the shocks on my nitro RC car.



This. Found it at a hobby shop and it works the best out of any "dedicated" cube lube.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea what kind/weight lubricant this is? It's obviously silicone, but I'm not sure how pure it is or anything about it. I found it in my basement while looking for a file for a cube mod. anyway, a search only shows that it comes with a treadmill, which we owned about 5 years ago. I don't know if they still make this lubricant or anything, all I know is that it's lighter than lubix and did wonders on my Weilong.


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> View attachment 3494
> View attachment 3495
> Does anyone have any idea what kind/weight lubricant this is? It's obviously silicone, but I'm not sure how pure it is or anything about it. I found it in my basement while looking for a file for a cube mod. anyway, a search only shows that it comes with a treadmill, which we owned about 5 years ago. I don't know if they still make this lubricant or anything, all I know is that it's lighter than lubix and did wonders on my Weilong.



Take a video of tilting the bottle. I can estimate by how quickly the fluid runs.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Take a video of tilting the bottle. I can estimate by how quickly the fluid runs.



Impressive. XD.

Personally I want to know:

People who've used both lubes, is cubicle lube weight 3 actually the same runniness as 30k diff oil?


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Impressive. XD.
> 
> Personally I want to know:
> 
> People who've used both lubes, is cubicle lube weight 3 actually the same runniness as 30k diff oil?




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4LhYTuiDVo

Here's a quick video. Portrait because I don't have a nicer camera than my iphone.


----------



## gokkar (Jan 27, 2014)

I use a 50/50 mix of Traxxas 30k and 50k for the internals, and 30k on my pieces. I would 100%reccomend this to anyone, as it's produced consistently fantastic results.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 27, 2014)

i use "reely" lube 30k i bought it from a store in my city that cells rc cars lol 60cc for 5euros and it works great who cares about lubix or other expensive lubes i havent tried it but there is no way its worth the price i dont even think lube can be that much different especially since its basically the same


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 27, 2014)

CRC is my favorite. I don't have to lube very often...I only lube my big cubes every month or two and just lubed my 3x3 for the first time in 2 years. Still was great before I lubed it too. It is really cheap and you can get it from Amazon, which is a huge plus for me


----------



## aboeglin (Jan 27, 2014)

And how does 50k perform on the pieces ? Does anyone have a feedback on this ? I just wonder what does the viscosity change on the feel. I just know that the 10k I currently use makes my cube feel a bit gummy if I use too much, and feels like it's unlubed if I don't put enough.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 27, 2014)

aboeglin said:


> And how does 50k perform on the pieces ? Does anyone have a feedback on this ? I just wonder what does the viscosity change on the feel. I just know that the 10k I currently use makes my cube feel a bit gummy if I use too much, and feels like it's unlubed if I don't put enough.



that's because 10k is like water. Use 30k for pieces or a mix of 50 and 30 k. 50k is often times going to make your cube feel gummy.


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> that's because 10k is like water. Use 30k for pieces or a mix of 50 and 30 k. 50k is often times going to make your cube feel gummy.



10k isn't like water lol that's a common misconception. Think more Maple syrupy


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 10k isn't like water lol that's a common misconception. Think more Maple syrupy



I didn't mean literally, but I understand and have seen the fact that it is extremely runny compared to say, lubix, which most people have seen or tried.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 28, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4LhYTuiDVo
> 
> Here's a quick video. Portrait because I don't have a nicer camera than my iphone.


Disclaimer: I've never used anything quite this runny. I have 30k though and Lubix so I'm basing this off of those:

I'm guessing your treadmill stuff is between 10k and 20k. Not sure exactly which.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 28, 2014)

Semen.

OT: Probably Weight 4 Lubicle


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Disclaimer: I've never used anything quite this runny. I have 30k though and Lubix so I'm basing this off of those:
> 
> I'm guessing your treadmill stuff is between 10k and 20k. Not sure exactly which.



Interesting. I've noticed its magical effects have already started to wear off.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 28, 2014)

Really. I doubt it's actually wearing off, maybe it's just been spread out more thinly and evenly over the pieces. I have that happen sometimes, lube will sometimes start amazing then settle down a bit.

Then again I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Really. I doubt it's actually wearing off, maybe it's just been spread out more thinly and evenly over the pieces. I have that happen sometimes, lube will sometimes start amazing then settle down a bit.
> 
> Then again I couldn't say for sure.



Then that's possible that's what has happened. I feel a difference for sure though; I'm not crazy. It's still much faster than it was before.


----------



## Sidharth PR (Jan 31, 2014)

What about calvins high viscosity lube?It is also the same stuff as lubix,pure silicon & it is cheaper as well.


----------



## UB (Jan 31, 2014)

How long are people going to waste their money on Lubix when you can get better results with Diff Oil
My Vote: 50K Diff Oil
Cost:10$, Had to go to a far away hobby store to buy it. It lasts for minimum 6 months and after effects, it makes the cube extremely fast and uncontrollable.

So How I Lube my Cube
1) Buy 30K and 50K Diff oil (optional 50K shock oil)
2) Lube the core with 50K Diff oil
3) Lube the pieces with 30K diff oil or a mixture of Shockoil and Diff oil (50K and 30K) in the proportion 3:1
4) Personally this makes the cube faster than Lubix

Just my personal view, anything not against Lubix, just that I dont like wasting my hard earned money..


----------



## bryanphillips (Feb 7, 2014)

Lubix is the good but Calvin's lube is best as it has medium and high viscosity types.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 16, 2014)

What's the difference between Traxxas 50k and the 30k one?


----------



## 1LastSolve (Feb 16, 2014)

Cost: Team Associated 5457 Silicone Differential Fluid, 30000CST (Exact same viscosity as Silicube Rush)
Availability: Amazon
How long it lasts: Its been 6 Months, and I haven't noticed any major changes.
After effects: A *TON* faster, and a bit more quiet.


----------



## kcl (Feb 16, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> What's the difference between Traxxas 50k and the 30k one?



30k is less gummy.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 16, 2014)

Dow Corning 200 Fluid (60,000 centistokes)?


----------



## SpeedCuber123 (Feb 16, 2014)

I personally think Lubix is way too expensive, so I use a mix of traxxas 50k and 30k for my core and 50k 30k and shock oil for pieces


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 30k is less gummy.



So would lubing a cube with 50k make the cube gummy? Or does that depend on how much lube you put on the pieces?

Also what weight of the assorted sillicone lube on thecubicle would you say is same/similar to 50k and what weight is same/similar to 30k?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Someone should put Reely in the poll, they make nice diff oil.


----------



## QQW (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know the best lube(ordered some traxaas 50k though) but NEVER buy 3-in-1 silicone spray its like linoleum when dried out on my ZhanChi.

*3-in-1 silicone*

Price: 6.99$CAD
Availability: all Canadian Tires
Lasts very long never ran out on my cubes because I wash it out right after it dries because it is worse than unlubed
after effects: cube does not corner cut, feels extremely slow and gummy. 
To clean out if you put in by accident: put 1 drop of vegetable oil in cube, do 3-5 solves and wipe it out.

The only advantage: it doesn't damage your cube at all.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 22, 2015)

So I recently moved to a more rural area. The only store within a couple miles is a hobby/rc car shop. The have Traxxes (or a similar company) lube from 5 to 1000 weight. I currently use Lubix and Maru?, but whoever that runs out what weight would you recommend to replace those two?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 22, 2015)

A mix of 30/50K for a feel similar to Lubix
10k weight for a feel similar to maru
TRAXXAS 10-50K bundle is like 20$ on amazon dude


----------



## cashis (Feb 22, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So I recently moved to a more rural area. The only store within a couple miles is a hobby/rc car shop. The have Traxxes (or a similar company) lube from 5 to 1000 weight. I currently use Lubix and Maru?, but whoever that runs out what weight would you recommend to replace those two?



Its worth a shot. There's no reason not to try new things, and if you dont like it, clean it out and buy some more Lubix


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 23, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> A mix of 30/50K for a feel similar to Lubix
> 10k weight for a feel similar to maru
> TRAXXAS 10-50K bundle is like 20$ on amazon dude



Thanks. Ya, I know I can get it online. I just figured I would buy stuff from this small hobby shop almost next door to me.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Feb 23, 2015)

I honestly don't know why lubix is at the top. Traxxas 50k is the same thing and like a fifth of the price. Traxxas all the way.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 23, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> I honestly don't know why lubix is at the top. Traxxas 50k is the same thing and like a fifth of the price. Traxxas all the way.



Probably cause this thread was made in 2012. 

I've had the same can of CRC silicone for at least 5-7 years. but bought a bottle of 50k traxxas recently. Time to finally see what the hype is about.


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 25, 2015)

Am I the only one who prefers Cubicle lube...


----------



## NotSoBadCuber (Feb 25, 2015)

I use a mix of traxxas 10k and 30k on the pieces to speed it up a bit and 50k on the core. My main is a fang shi though so I use z lube one the pieces for that.


----------



## Rhezner (Dec 15, 2015)

Traxxis is 6$ with prime shipping on amazon right now for 50cc. or 12 cents per CC

lubix is 20$ for 10cc. or 2$ per CC which is absolutely outrageous 

Cubicle silicone is 10.89 for 25cc or 44 cents per CC

Like CrazyBadCuber said here:
https://www.facebook.com/CrazyBadCuber/posts/360081870733765

"Well as a person that's used nothing but lubix for over 2 years and have gone through a lot of syringes of it, I'm pretty experienced with how it feels and how long it lasts. I've found plenty of lubes at the local hobby shop that have the EXACT same result. It might not have the fancier name and maybe lubix has a compound in it that the others don't, but really.... it's the exact same stuff more or less. The result is exactly the same. I bet I could take what I'm using and then actual lubix and Donovan himself wouldn't be able to tell the difference between them."

I don't see the argument and I think the obsession with expensive lubes is purely a placebo effect because they cost alot. Help the free market and buy from the company that isn't totally trying to rip you off.


----------

